# Clunking when turning. HELP.



## saintgriz (Sep 2, 2020)

Recently I’ve noticed a loud _thunk_ when recentering my steering wheel after turning onto an incline, A slight crunching from the front left, along with the steering wheel intermittently shuddering and shaking while driving around 60mph. Any ideas??


----------



## saintgriz (Sep 2, 2020)

saintgriz said:


> Recently I’ve noticed a loud _thunk_ when recentering my steering wheel after turning onto an incline, A slight crunching from the front left, along with the steering wheel intermittently shuddering and shaking while driving around 60mph. Any ideas??


2006 GTO


----------

